# show off your routan mods please.



## makko327 (Dec 9, 2009)

as stated please show off some mods you did with your routan, I'm a new owner and i dont see much of our van in my area. thanks in advance
Mark


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: show off your routan mods please. (makko327)*

* HID Bulb Inserts
* Town & Country Deluxe Console


----------



## liquidmachine (Oct 30, 2010)

*Slight mods*

* Bosch Evolution wiper blades 

I've been looking all over the place for mods. The next one I'm going to do is get the blue ambient lighting they have for the Town and Country. 










And then change the lift gate bulb to white instead of that crappy yellowish tint light it came with.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

The ambient lighting would be a huge benefit.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Sunroof Wind Deflector-- A must have*

Not really a Mod per say but an accessory none the less. Just installed the wind deflector tonight. Pretty straight forward and a nice kit. Can't wait to hear the difference with the wind noise. I have put these on our past to VW's and they really cut the wind noise down dramatically, plus I like the look of it. I bought the genuine MOPAR deflector. VW wants an arm and a leg for it. I scored the MOPAR one on Ebay with free shipping for $30 bucks, in the factory sealed box. It's part# 82209531 or 82209531AB. The one I found was listed for the Caliber, but it must be the same one for all dodge, and chrysler products. Best part is it's made in Australia, go figure! It's really nice, there is a small drain notch in the corners of the rubber gasket to allow the water to drain out. That was always my biggest gripe when I would wash the cars and they were down hill. The water would get trapped and when you back out and go forward, if you forgot to shammy it out, the soapy water was all over your clean ride.:thumbup:


----------



## liquidmachine (Oct 30, 2010)

*Deflector*

I'd love to need a sunroof wind deflector. It would mean I had a sunroof.


----------



## OkieRoutan (Nov 5, 2010)

*Polo Mods*

The forum with the VW Polo Mods is pretty cool. They have some awesome combinations of wheels and tires, along with some stunning paint jobs.
I'd like to try turning the Routan into a euro-tuner ride. I wish I knew more about the necessary parts, sizes, and techniques. (OH YEAH... AND HAD MORE MONEY!!):facepalm:


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

OEM Fog Lights
Monster Mats
OEM Mud Guards
Passenger Power Seat


----------



## OkieRoutan (Nov 5, 2010)

liquidmachine said:


> *
> I've been looking all over the place for mods. The next one I'm going to do is get the blue ambient lighting they have for the Town and Country.


where do you find the accessories?


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

2010 SE (RSE/no nav):

OEM Fog lights
OEM Premium center console (w/ powered 12v)

Want:
Ambient lighting
Power front passenger seat
Memory setting for driver seat & mirror
19" Dodge Journey rims w/ Pirelli tires
Heated rear passenger seats
White liftgate bulb
HIDS (or Silverstones at a minimum)


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

2010 SE (rse w/Nav)

HID Low beams
HID Fog lights (OEM Fog Light Kit)
VW OEM Rubber Mats
Nav hacked
Tinted Windows
Debaged Emblems
19" Dodge Journey Wheels/Pirelli 245/50 P Zero


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: on the Journey Rims ! Nice touch. I imagine that it handles much better with those P-Zeros also.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Re: Your Dodge Journey Wheels. Could you please tell us how you mounted them? I was going to use a different style Dodge Journey wheel last summer...even had them refinished and painted, but I could not get the right spacer set-up to make them work.

Would love to know how you did it. I've been on the wife's death list ever since I got the wheels home, but couldn't get them mounted.

Additionally, what VW Center caps did you get to fit those wheels? Another dead end I ran into.

Thanks in advance for any information you can share.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

For the JOurney wheels:

It is all in the offset guys; I did some extensive research on the bolt patters and offsets based on what was available through tire rack. Everything there indicated it needed to be a 35-45MM offset for a 20x8.5 wheel. These are 19x7 or 19x7.5 with a 40MM so I took a chance, and ordered one wheel. It fit PERFECTLY. The only thing that did not fit was the center caps. I had to take the original VW caps, and shave them down by about 2MM to get them to fit, after that, it was all bolt on.

I went to my local america's tire, and test fitted tires, so I could get something that would never rub (even if I drop the van 1" which I would evenutally like to do) yet handle better. We settled on the 245/50/19 PZERO all weather. Read the reviews, and I should get 40K miles out of them, and the width alone makes the van feel significantly more stable. I am super pleased.

The only thing I would still like it to lower it 1", or maybe 3/4" to get a slightly more aggresive stance. 

@Ondaora20... the 18" Hourney wheels you have I believe are a 50 or 55mm offset, too deep into the calipers. 35-40mm is where you want to be.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

TCM...you're right.

The wheels I have have a 51mm offset. Thank you for the information. If I get my van back eventually, (or get a new one, see my other recent post) I will continue looking into getting these wheels to fit.


----------



## Indigo20v (Mar 6, 2002)

TCM- those wheels look excellent! Any chance you can post a shot from the rear or front to show the meatiness of the 245's?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, I saw his van over on chryslerminivan.net and was drooling over them. There are some on Ebay but a bit out of my price range right now. I'll keep looking until the skinny turanza's are shot. There are a few places that make OEM replica wheels, but none that make the 19" Journey wheels....yet. At least I know what mine might look like with them right down to the color.

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/12885-19-quot-factory-wheels-tires-!/page4


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Thanks guys. My wife digs it, and a happy wife is a happy life.

Here are some more pics:


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

TCM GLX said:


> For the JOurney wheels:
> 
> It is all in the offset guys; I did some extensive research on the bolt patters and offsets based on what was available through tire rack. Everything there indicated it needed to be a 35-45MM offset for a 20x8.5 wheel. These are 19x7 or 19x7.5 with a 40MM so I took a chance, and ordered one wheel. It fit PERFECTLY. The only thing that did not fit was the center caps. I had to take the original VW caps, and shave them down by about 2MM to get them to fit, after that, it was all bolt on.
> 
> ...


So TCM, only the 19" ones are direct bolt ons and the only thing you need to do is shave the center caps? I'm sure there are Journey owners out there looking to sell. do you know what tire came stock with them? same 245/50/19?


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

I do not know if the 19" Journey wheels are " the only ones". I can confirm they bolted on, not a single issue. Using stock lugs, and they are hub centric. Just a little shaving on the VW emblem, and those popped right on.

Stock Journeys came with a 225/55/19, and those should fit just fine, however not really a chunky look. I wanted the tire to look a little wider. 

The Journey Limited has another wheel, it is a 19" Chrome Clad wheel with 7 or 8 spokes ( I dont dig it, but some might) and it is same width, and offset, so it should bolt right on as well.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

Great info! I'm curious what you used to shave the 2mm off of the VW emblems?


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

09Routan said:


> Great info! I'm curious what you used to shave the 2mm off of the VW emblems?


As am I. I am also interested in the procedure you followed.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

A dremel, and my hand... it was truly simple. They ALMOST fit, so i just took a dremel, and at low speed started going around it... until I shave a little bit on the edge, keep trying to fit them, you will start to feel them fit, and then POP, they go in and your good.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

09Routan said:


> The ambient lighting would be a huge benefit.


Ambient lighting (the blueish greenish light in the picture) is actually not that bright, we rented a Chrysler T&C a couple of weeks in California for a week and it had that ambient lighting, the headlight switch is actually different and has an extra push button switch to turn the ambient lighting on and off. btw, the T&C (which was almost a base model) rode pretty much like our SEL Premium, but the brakes had no pulsation at all (which my van is getting new brakes - again - at the dealer as we speak) however the interior button were all loose/sloppy feeling, I know it's a rental but it had only 6k miles when we picked it up ....


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info... I will try a dremel when I replace my rims.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Sunroof deflector (whisper quiet now) and monster mats put in over the weekend.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> Ambient lighting (the blueish greenish light in the picture) is actually not that bright, ....


 I'm not looking for landing lights. Just something to keep mini-me from freaking out during the night-time drives. I actually prefer that they are not bright, so they do not distract my ability to see while driving. I appreciate the info from your personal experience. 

I still think that this would be a great mod for our CHRoutan.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

I was curious how effective the sunroof deflector actually was. I do know that our sunroof is noisy without.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

TCM GLX said:


> 2010 SE (rse w/Nav)


Your Routan came without the roof rails for the rack or did you remove them? Very clean looking!


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Row1Rich said:


> Your Routan came without the roof rails for the rack or did you remove them? Very clean looking!


 I also don't have roof rails on my 2009 SEL. And I agree, looks very clean.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

MozartMan said:


> I also don't have roof rails on my 2009 SEL. And I agree, looks very clean.


The car came that way?


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Row1Rich said:


> The car came that way?


 It did. It is base SEL, without RSE, NAV, and other bells and whistle of the Premium.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

MozartMan said:


> It did. It is base SEL, without RSE, NAV, and other bells and whistle of the Premium.


I'm going to have to look into taking mine off, how to fill the holes in the roof though?!


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Row1Rich said:


> I'm going to have to look into taking mine off, how to fill the holes in the roof though?!


 May be it had roof rails and may be dealer took them off. I will snap a picture of my SEL's roof.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

MozartMan said:


> May be it had roof rails and may be dealer took them off. I will snap a picture of my SEL's roof.


Cool, thanx. Would be interesting to see if they all get drilled for the rails and if so what they use to close up the holes.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Here are my mods.

*Backup camera and monitor.*





























*Headrest DVDs. *


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Row1Rich said:


> Cool, thanx. Would be interesting to see if they all get drilled for the rails and if so what they use to close up the holes.


Here are few pics:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

MozartMan said:


> Here are few pics:




Roof rails are inboard on the roof (check them on Ebay), those covers are where the roof panels meet the "A" pillars and quater panels. They cover the spot welds. The "old" cars that did not have these strips actually had to have body filler to blend the panels together, but with modern technology and the need to cut manufacturing cost and time,almost all manufacturers have gone this way. I personally love the "shaved" look (insert joke), always wanted to do it to our Passat wagons. I think the only Routans that come with the roof rails now are the SEL Premiums. Our SEL does not have them.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

Our '09SE had roof rails, our '10SEL does not.


----------



## OkieRoutan (Nov 5, 2010)

Row1Rich said:


> Cool, thanx. Would be interesting to see if they all get drilled for the rails and if so what they use to close up the holes.


 Mine doesn't have the roof rack, and doesn't have holes. I think the post that the mounting system is covered up by the plastic trim pieces, is spot-on. I'm sure there's no call for drilling, tapping, and trying to harden up the roof. 

I'm waiting for information on a cold air / ram air intake. I'd kinda like a hood modification... I'm thinking: How does one mount a blower and intake on a sideways mounted engine? I've seen intakes that would branch off left and right (of a normal engine)... I suppose something like that would work, then have a hood with dual scoops! Cool!


----------



## davisa17 (Jan 27, 2011)

*How do you mount a roof rack then?*

What does that mean mounting system is covered up by the plastic trim pieces?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

davisa17 said:


> What does that mean mounting system is covered up by the plastic trim pieces?


 
Welcome to the forums davisa17, 

There are no holes under the trim pieces, they only cover where the roof panel is bonded/welded to the quarter panels/ door pillars. The factory rack *cannot *be added to a Routan, you must use the Thule rack or a Yakima rack. I'm not sure if Yakima makes one, but Thule does for sure because that is the one that VW sells. You can configure your van at www.thule.com There are 2 different styles the "old" square load bars or the "new" roundish load bars. Both are about the same price, I want to say around $350 or so. Thule makes special mounting systems that clip around the roof line I beleive( I have seen them do this on other vehicles). When money permits that is the way I'll be going due to the extensive and expensive amounts of thule accessories I already have from my other vehicles. Just to verify the factory rack position go on ebay and look at Routans for sale that have the factory rack on them, you will see they are mounted about 2-3 inches in from the black roof filler pieces, by the way do not try to remove them they typically are glued in with some gnarly bonding agents. 


This one has a perfect pic of the factory rack that is clearly NOT in the trim pieces. 
Click on the pic and it will show up below. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SE-3...5849733?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3a62369e05


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I would say "The factory rack cannot be added to a Routan, *EASILY or INEXPENSIVELY*" The reason I say this is that someone bought a Routan with out a roof rack at my dealership at the same time I did and insisted that a factory roof rack be installed. The dealership spent the time coming up with the complete parts list and then ordered the parts and installed them. Knowing that I was attempting to upgrade my SE with several SEL premium parts (fogs and center console at minimum) they offered to add the roof rack to mine as well. As you might expect, the price of the rack, ordered one part at a time was quite expensive, and then there was the cost of installation. They did an excellent job on the install on the other van, though.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

luckeydoug1 said:


> I would say "The factory rack cannot be added to a Routan, *EASILY or INEXPENSIVELY*" The reason I say this is that someone bought a Routan with out a roof rack at my dealership at the same time I did and insisted that a factory roof rack be installed. The dealership spent the time coming up with the complete parts list and then ordered the parts and installed them. Knowing that I was attempting to upgrade my SE with several SEL premium parts (fogs and center console at minimum) they offered to add the roof rack to mine as well. As you might expect, the price of the rack, ordered one part at a time was quite expensive, and then there was the cost of installation. They did an excellent job on the install on the other van, though.


I want to remove my factory rack, just as hard and expensive as installing one :banghead:


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

I want to see one with spinners, hahaha.


----------



## cccjrsbox (Feb 9, 2012)

*Passenger power seat mod*

How did you modify the passenger seat to power? Very interested here!


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

luckeydoug1 said:


> 2010 SE (RSE/no nav):
> 
> OEM Fog lights
> OEM Premium center console (w/ powered 12v)
> ...


How did you power-up the premium console???

I'm wondering on how to do it and still look factory...


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

There's a "landing pad" that the center console locks in to. That pad has three electrical contacts on the rear that feed the console.

Edit: Just stumbled across this thread. It has pictures :beer:


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Okay, where's the pictures of the vans with running boards and tow hitch?


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

I converted my passenger seat to power about 2 1/2 yrs ago, shortly after we bought our SEL - thought it should have come with fogs, roof rack and both power seats as standard eqpt. 

After some research with the VW and Chrysler parts catalogs and questions at the dealer parts counters, I confirmed that the seat frames and upholstery are identical, so I purchased a power passenger seat from an '08 Chrysler T&C Ltd at a salvage yard. [if you do this, try to get one with the same color plastic trim].

All one has to do is swap the upholstery from your car to the power seat's frame and you're good to go. The seat bolts to the car with the same four bolts. The outer seat belt is a direct fit from your car to the new seat. Now, here's why I mentioned getting the same color plastic.... the inboard seat belt receiver is different as is the plastic trim on both sides of the seat - nice if you don't have to buy new ones and can reuse them from the power seat. Last, trace the red wire that provides power to the driver's seat to a spot under the floor console and tap into it there with a suitable piece of red wire to the new seat's power lead. You could add this wire to the seat's connector for a factory look, but the connector is a tricky beast to modify.

Good luck - let's hear how you make out. My wife loves this mod, and so do I.

P.S. If the seats on newer models have airbags in the seat, more research is required.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

bond007pr said:


> How did you power-up the premium console???
> 
> I'm wondering on how to do it and still look factory...


 i installed mine this weekend, i stopped by the dodge/Chrysler parts dept of a dealership and got a console wiring harness.. was about $40, its basically a Y adapter.. plug and play.feed it under the carpet from the hole you cut for the center console and take off the bottom part or the dash under the cupholders with the four screw/clips that hold it on, it just pops off.. connect the wires and tap in the ground to the dark blue wire on the plug and close it up. 

http://www.mopar-accessories.com/en...ryId=1004&GroupId=2051&pc=855&SubGroupId=3211 

thats the part.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

The one thing I wish our 2012 Highline had is the cross path detection that came on the US version SEL Premium. The dealer put in back up sensors from a local shop that does all this fun stuff but no cross path detection. The dealer would not even investigate the factory back up sensors let alone the cross path detection. I was a little miffed. I even sent a request to VW Canada and they basically ignored my request. 

The inverter for the 120V AC would have been nice as well. 

KC.


----------



## Toasty1 (May 13, 2008)

Has anyone found any way to lower the ride hight coilovers lowering springs


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Lowering your Routan*

There are a couple of ways to lower your Routan: Airbaggit in Arizona makes an airbag strut and rear airbags in a kit that is rather pricey for the '08-'13 Chrysler vans, or do it the old school way and cut the coils as some Chrysler van owners have done. So far as I know, no one makes lowering springs.


----------

